# What is drawing current, problems with battery CBE



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I have finaly got round to fitting our two solar panels and third battery. However, even with everything switched off, the CBE panel says 5amps are being drawn.

I only have a 240v ammeter so not able to check this way.

Anyone any suggestions?

Trev.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

5 amps seems a lot!

Is all the entertainment side switched off? Nothing on standby eg for the satellite.


----------



## warty (Jan 21, 2006)

its about time you went to bed Rita


John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5amps*



zulurita said:


> 5 amps seems a lot!
> 
> Is all the entertainment side switched off? Nothing on standby eg for the satellite.


Hello,

I have iscolated everything I can think of, though disconnected nothing from the Liesuire batteries yet.

The 12v sockets have nothing plugged into them, all the lights (including those in the cupboard) are all off. We have had the van for over two years now, do not know how long the problem has been there.

There was a recent posting regarding the new Mercedes, though doubt if it the same issue, ours is the previous sprinter model see below.

Mercedes Battery Problem.

The batteries do go flat, though only after a good few days. I need to try to find out if the batteries are drawing current or if the panel is faulty.

Trev.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Trev

I am not an expert or even getting close to one on electrics but people normally refer to an earth leak in these instances. Have you the heating on, does that draw elec?


Stew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Just the Job*

Just the Man, a fellow Eura Mobil Owner.

No everything is off inc the heating, fridge, fans, radios, lights, TV, sat, Freeview, Inverter the lot.

When I press the digital Amps on the panel above the door ( I assume yours is the same or similar). the amps reads.....

______
| -05.0 |
|Amps 
Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Trev

5 amps sounds a hell of a lot to be drawing. An 85 Amp/hr battery would be flat as the proverbial in 17 hours, and probably permanently damaged.

Is this "CBE panel" on the van, or was it fitted with the solar panels? Could it indicate the current being passed into the batteries from the panels? Or maybe, if you've just had a 3rd battery fitted, is this the current being output by the mains charger?

Gerald


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Trev,

5 Amps is a large leakage current,equivalent to running a tv and sat decoder on 12v.Are you sure the control panel is not faulty.The only way to check properly is to use a 12 v multimeter set to Amps and put it in series with a leisure battery.

You say the batteries go flat in a few days-are the batteries ok check all the cells in each battery with a hydrometer,they should all read the same.

Lastly I would check the solar panels,if there is a faulty diode then the solar panels may be discharging the batteries overnight by allowing a backfeed.

Steve


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have (had) a similar problem albeit with a lesser current draw of 0.5A which was due to a relay in the powered ON position all the time. Might be worth digging around in the spaghetti.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*amps*

Hello all,

The CBE panel is original Eura Mobil equipment fitted when the van was manufactured. The solar panels are wired to a secca 30amp controller.

The batteries are all brand new, the mains charger is not running as we have disconnected the hook-up.

The problem was there before I fitted the solar panel, I do have a digital multimeter but the scale selecter has worn off, time to invest in a new one!.

Thanks for all your replies.

Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi again, Trev

Don't worry about spending too much on an electrical tester. Just check the DC current capacity. :: This one :: from Maplin, for instance, does up to 10Amps, which will be enough for your 'current' :wink: requirements :lol:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Gerald,
Oh I have plenty of testers inc Megga's just nothing that will read DC amps at the moment.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Now*

Hello,

The current draw has fell to 3.5amps.

I have cleaned up my cheapo multimeter and just need to find a way of testing for amps in series.

Tricky part is each -Negative post has at least 3 cables connected to it. I will have to dig out a nut and bolt to connect them for testing.

I guess it is then a case of finding which of the 6 or so cables is taking the current and track it down?>

Will update,

Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Now*



teemyob said:


> Tricky part is each -Negative post has at least 3 cables connected to it. I will have to dig out a nut and bolt to connect them for testing.


What about the positive battery terminal? You can test from either.

Strange that it's changed. Are your batteries becoming discharged? Or have you hooked up? What are the solar panels doing? Connected?

Gerald


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is your display showing a 'minus' sign in front of the 5.0 A, or s it just the way you have illustrated it
If it is a minus, is that not saying that the current is flowing into the battery and not out of it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amps in/out*

Hello Skimbo,

Yes that is a -

it reads -05.0 during the day and -03.5 at night.

The hook up is off
The Solar is giving no output at night

Thanks,
Trev.


----------

